
IQ Scores Falling - ynac
https://www.sciencealert.com/iq-scores-falling-in-worrying-reversal-20th-century-intelligence-boom-flynn-effect-intelligence
======
poormystic
Bah!! People are letting their kids be educated and addicted to the gaa-gaa
box. Brought up without a loving family environment; with overly busy,
disinvolved parents - the reasons for the incomplete development of modern
children are obvious.

------
stazz1
It's likely (60-85% confidence interval) that although there is enrichment in
adolescence that is more sophisticated and detailed compared to previous
generations, the lack of meaningful social mind-sharing environs results in a
lack of learning crucial mirror-neuron based skills. The screen is warm and
cozy, the screen is not so overwhelming to my receptors as social interaction.
In a way, our technological prowess is making us perceptual softies, when we
should be striving for more full-consciousness experiences.

